# How do you build a nano tank? (pics please)



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to set up a nano, but I need to know how to build one. Can you please post pics of the building and your end product? thanks!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

what size you wanting to make?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to make a 4 to 8 gallon aquarium


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Eric built a tank about that size, here is a link to his thread. Thread link

He lost the photos, but there is a larger tank build thread linked to in the first post.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks! Are there anymore links that you have?


----------

